# How would you conceal.



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm about 6' and weigh about 230. I'm trying to figure out how to carry my Ruger P345 the best way and I'm just not sure which way to go. I'm leaning towards a cross draw or center of back setup. I like the cross draw from a driving point of view. Another problem is the way I dress. T-shirts tucked in and I've never worn baggy stuff. I've ordered up a Fobus with belt loop and a paddle but I'm pretty sure this isn't gonna be the greatest holster for the job. I need some wisdom and pehaps a wardrobe makeover. Another potential problem is my lower back is pretty much shot so I'm prone to stoop a bit. This might tend to show a center back setup. I really need some pointers as I'm kinda cross eyed on the subject. Winter carry here in Colorado isn't a real issue and I'm sure the Fobus will work great as long as I keep a jacket on BUT the blessed warmth of spring and summer is just around the corner.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Please rule out the center of the back. It's to easy to shoot yourself and if you get knocked off your feet it can cause injury to your back. If you are not going to wear a shirt you will have to wear a IWB with the tee pulled over it. It will print more than you want I think. I wear a shirt not tucked in and nobody has ever said anything to me. Good luck.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The Small of the back is a bad idea, one fall and it can mess up your spine bad. You do have to learn to dress to conceal, a little looser shirts and longer shirt tails when worn over pistol. One carry style won't work for every situation you will encounter, each has both + and- so you will end up with several styles of holsters. Good luck finding out which ones work for you. Get a box to put all the holsters that just didn't quite work out in.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

"Get a box to put all the holsters that just didn't quite work out in."

I've seen this line before! This sounds expensive!!! I guess I'm just gonna have to play dress-up and see what I can figure out.:smt082


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Man I'm in the same position you are. I like wearing tight stuff. Granted, I'm 5'9" 165 lbs...solid and toned, so a gun would print out pretty hard on a tight shirt against my stomach. I personally like the feel of a tight shirt, assuming the material is of good quality. What you could do is wear a tight shirt if you like the feel to tuck under or over the IWB holster, then wear a looser shirt over top of it. Plus, if you get hot and sweaty, the undershirt will soak most of it up instead of having a single wet shirt that mattes to your skin and reveals the grip of the gun.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Well maybe if I buy a few double X shirts it will shame me in to looseing some weight. God that sounds awful. I like my meat and taters. There is nothing to do but to try some stuff and see how it looks. I sure don't want to freek out some "Whole weat bunny hugger" and cause a scene!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Check out my pics, just took two and uploaded them for yah. The FIST holster is awesome, and it's almost as comfortable as not using one. They're not that expensive (around $65 plus shipping), but you gotta weight 5-7 weeks to get it as they're all custom molded.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I work in the holster business and unlike some people posting in this thread, I have a CCW and have actually carried a gun for many years. A few observations on concealed carry:

- If carrying IWB, buy pants and belt 2" larger than normal. For example, I currently wear 32 jeans, so I would buy 34s to carry IWB.
- _Most_ men find carrying behind the strong hip the most comfortable, and it is a reasonably accessible position. My company sells far more holsters for this position than any other. 
- There is a minority who carry at the front of the body, which has some tactical advantages, but can be fiendishly uncomfortable for many, especially when seated.
- Shirts bought one size larger than normal, cut square at the bottom, and worn tails out are excellent for concealment.
- A quality gunbelt (matched to the size of the belt loops on the holster) greatly assists both comfort and gun/holster stability, both needed for good concealment.
- As a gun carrier, you have to accept that you may not always be able to dress in current fashions. Loose clothes are the order of the day if you wish to carry a serious weapon. You might invest in a small pocket gun for the times you _must_ wear clothing that prevents concealment of a big gun.

You hear a lot about small of back holsters causing back injury. My civilian employer sells more "SOB" holsters than any other company by probably a 10-to-1 margin. We have _never_ heard of anyone hurting themselves by falling on the gun. I am very sure if it happened, we would have been contacted by the plaintiff's attorney. Still, SOB holsters are slow for most people and an instrument of torture when seated for long periods.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

*comitment*

I too work in the holster industry (Hi Mike), I wear a gun (usually a 4 1/4" 1911) 7 days a week 12-16 hours a day. I am a fat man. I say this so you can see the opposite end of the spectrum. Mike is in good shape and looks fit, I am not.
Carrying a gun is a commitment. I will not be a victim; I will not allow those I care about to be a victim. This is your commitment.
You have to ask yourself, am I committed or not. If you are committed, then fashion is secondary. Lose fitting clothing with "drape" is the way to go. A shirt that is to large may damage the ego, but its huts less than a knife/club/bullet. 
Buy a holster that is comfortable and you are more likely to always carry it. Dress around it. I am of the opinion that holsters are like shoes; I wear a different holster depending on my clothing. Camping is one shoe, casual business attire is a different shoe, and jeans are yet another&#8230;
SOB works. It falls into a natural hollow of the body and is easy to conceal. It is uncomfortable and slow to deploy when seated in a rear leaning position (in a car) and requires good trigger discipline. An IWB based on the Summer Special design is a great compromise of accessibility vs concealability vs comfort.
Concealing a gun is easy. Committing to being always armed is not. The important things in life seldom are.
Always be armed, always be alert


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

But Mike, what holster will show off my abs? Does Galco make anything in spandex? Preferably with faux-fur trim?



You've got 3 choices:

- Carry a weapon in a ready position, and chose your wardrobe accordingly.

- Carry a pocket-gun in an awkward location, and except the limitations

- Don't carry

There is no magic holster for all occasions. On non-magic occasions, I'm very happy w/ my Galco Matrix OWB. It fits BOTH my XD45, and my XD9SC, and it snaps on and off your belt with ease... Now I just need a proper belt.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> Now I just need a proper belt.


Probably the toughest wardrobe shopping I've ever done. Finding the right belt is hard, way hard.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow! Thanks Mike and OP. All very good points and suggestions. I can see it's going to take some time to get my head around this. I have personally never been in a situation that even remotely required the hint of use for deadly force. I know that under the right circumstances there would only be the very slightest of hesitation on my behalf only because I understand the value of life. But that value applies to me and the innocents around me FIRST! I really hope it never comes to that. With people shooting up churchs, Malls, and schools I can see a need to carry. I'm to old and stove up to run so I guess I'll have to stand and fight. I've come to also realise that I look to be an easy mark too. Years of hard work have taken their tole. I'm not in the least bit paranoid as I've lived quit happily for 55 years with out a gun on my hip or even worrying about 99.99% of the situations I've ever been in. I've about come to the point were I'd rather have it and never need it, than need it and not have it!


----------



## Night Gunner (Nov 1, 2007)

*What you do*

You must feel right with it, because when you need it you must have a smooth and fast draw.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Night Gunner said:


> You must feel right with it, because when you need it you must have a smooth and fast draw.


Don't pull it if you arn't willing to finish what you started goes with out saying cause you done upped the stakes. You are now the center of the BG's attention. Hammer or nail which will it be:smt021


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

gmaske said:


> Don't pull it if you arn't willing to finish what you started goes with out saying cause you done upped the stakes. You are now the center of the BG's attention. Hammer or nail which will it be:smt021


Most of the time pulling it would deter a BG from his attack (assuming he was armed with something other than a gun, like a knife or club). The average person will stop aggressive behavior if doing so will keep them from getting smoked. But like you said, you better be willing to squeeze the trigger if that's what it takes.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Mike and OP brought out a lot of good points. I have a box of holster for different means of carry. Think I tried them all. One thing I can say from experience is find the most comfortable means of carry for you, and then dress around it and get the best holster you can find. If you are comfortable carrying you will carry more. A pocket gun is good for the occasions where you have to dress where you can't carry your Reg. CCW. What I have ended up with is a Ruger KP90DC in a Milt Sparks VM2HS IWB holster under a untucked shirt and a Smith & Wesson 642 Airweight in a pocket holster for dress occasions.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

So I started to do a little holster shopping and Google sucks. I found a couple of Don Hume examples that look promising but I could use some links to some websites guys. Maybe I'm trying too narrow a search. I don't want to waste my time if they don't have one for my #1.

I had a nice conversation with a lady LEO at the sheriff's Dept today. I went by to pick up "THE FORMS" to start the process. Two pages of fill out and about ten to read! I've gotta take a class first and get that under my belt. First time fees $112.00 and renewal $38.00 per year I think....We'll see.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The obvious place to start is www.usgalco.com. :mrgreen:

Unfortunately, Galco doesn't have a whole lot of the P345, since it's not terribly popular as a carry gun (presumably due to its size).


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Well here are a few that interest me so tell me what you like or don't like.

http://www.donhume.com/Products/ProductsPage.cfm?ProductID=44

I think this one is pretty slick but $$$
http://www.brigadegunleather.com/m-11.html

http://www.desantisholster.com/n87.html

I may spring for the Don Hume just because it seems like a practical holster for shirt tails out carry and I can afford it. The Brigade Gun Leather looks very stable and maybe comfy too! The Desantis is well cheep!
Maybe this one too.
http://www.donhume.com/Products/ProductsPage.cfm?ProductID=53


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i can tell you from personal experience that the desantis option you listed is not as good as it looks. i found it to be a very unstable holster. it also takes up alot of room inside your pants and tends to weigh them down a bit, probably since all the weight of the gun and magazine is concentrated in one area. the don hume holster looks good although i've never owned that brand. seriosly look into galco's offerings. the majority of my holsters are galcos and i have yet to be dissapointed.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

big dutchman said:


> i can tell you from personal experience that the desantis option you listed is not as good as it looks. i found it to be a very unstable holster. it also takes up alot of room inside your pants and tends to weigh them down a bit, probably since all the weight of the gun and magazine is concentrated in one area. the don hume holster looks good although i've never owned that brand. seriosly look into galco's offerings. the majority of my holsters are galcos and i have yet to be dissapointed.


I'd love to further Mick's employment but all they have is a Cop 3 Slot or purses. I ain't carrying no girlie bag. 
I do like that first Don Hume but it's really hard to tell from a photo on the net. I've got that Fobus roto holster coming in the mail so I can try it in diffrent spots and diffrent angles and maybe get some ideas. I could try it on IWB carry too although I'm sure that one won't be comfortable.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Holster selection will depend on your model of handgun. I've always heard Galco and Bianchi were top choices, but neither of them offered one for mine. Although I'm happy with my FIST holster, I'll admit it was about the only option. Good luck finding the right one.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, at the risk of a conflict of interest, here are my observations of the holsters you linked:

The DeSantis design is stupid and mall ninja-ish. Pass on it. 

Both the Don Hume designs are effective if you want an OWB holster. Of the two, I would choose the H721. The wider belt slots will pull the big gun in better and also help distribute the weight more evenly.

My own choice would be the Brigade M-11, even though the wide-set loops will take up an awful lot of "real estate" on the belt. But IWB carry is more concealable than OWB, and is comfortable for most people if they adjust their wardrobe (buying pants and belt the next size up).

I like that you've chosen open-top holsters. I very strongly prefer them.

Remember also that a good belt - designed to bear the weight of a pistol - is the foundation of a comfortable and concealable carry system.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Mike,
Those are my top two choices for the same reasons you stated. There was another one I saw that I'm gonna go back and try and find. If my memory serves me it was very similar to the M-11 but was balistic nylon. There was a reason I moved on but I can't remember why. If the holster is made right you shouldn't need a strap. I don't plan on standing on my head anytime soon neither. I've got plenty of time to decide.


----------



## Landor (Jan 31, 2008)

Carrying concealed really is a way of life. If you have to wear tucked in clothes then you can do something like a smart carry or ankle carry or even pocket carry. Concealed does mean concealed though and baggy clothes are part of it. Carrying a Keltec .380 in a pocket holster in your pocket is better then not carrying at all.


----------



## Chevyguy85 (Feb 2, 2008)

i own and carry a p345 and have been using

http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/Bare_Asset/bare_asset.html

for a few months now and find it to be comfortable and thin so you don't feel it as much. It retains the gun enough for me and is easy to draw from. i carry it strong side on the hip no problems but you can easily do cross draw with it

http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/Double_Skin/double_skin.html as my mag carrier.

Don't remember who the belt i'm using is from but i like that holster..it also comes w/o the 15 degree cant and they also have holsters that you can wear with a tucked in shirt both with and w/o the cant. thats my 2 cents


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I carry a Ruger GP100 revolver in a Don Hume 721 OT Like you listed. It holds the gun in tight and is very comfortable. I like it enough that I am ordering one for my M&P's also. The Wilderness belt works great for me.

:smt1099


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, it has really been a while since i carried, and that was a 5 shot snubby w/ hip grip. So as i am looking to carry again and that gun has moved on (I REALLY wanted that 1851 navy) I am looking now at actually concealing my Officers or my soon to be had FEG PA-63.
Here is an article I found. I do not have the experience of Mike (who says a lot of good stuff) or OP (who also does), but I thought it was good.
http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=275395


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

niadhf said:


> Well, it has really been a wile since i caried, and that was a 5 shot snubby w, hip grip. so as i am looking to carry again and that gun has moved on (i REALY wanted that 1851 navy) i am looking now at actually concealing my Officers or my soon to be had FEG PA-63.
> Here is an article i found. I do no have the experience of Mike (who says a lot of good stuff) or OP (who also does), but i thought it was good.
> http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=275395


That there holster is pretty awesome. I'm saving that to favorites! I've been told that the Ruger P345 fits in a Sig 220 holster. I'll have to find out if it's true.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I know that that and another version by a different manufacturere are the 2 i am lookinf at most strongly now. But I also like the Fobus for umm, less deep cover.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> But Mike, what holster will show off my abs? Does Galco make anything in spandex? Preferably with faux-fur trim?


If they do please keep the pics to yourself!:smt082


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Probably the toughest wardrobe shopping I've ever done. Finding the right belt is hard, way hard.


Wilderness Five-Stitch!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I carry my Glock 23 in a Blackhawk Serpa with a Wilderness Five-Stitch belt. As long has I'm wearing a button up shirt on the outside it conceals it pretty good. I've never been physically comfortable with an IWB. The samll of the back looks like it may be comfortable but I don't want to gun behind me.


----------



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll swim against the tide here and say I like to carry small of the back. I carry a Berretta 92FS in a Safariland holster, and unless I'm wearing a tight t-shirt it conceals completely. I guess I don't worry so much about falling down just right (or wrong, I guess) and injuring my spine. I've tried hip carry, but it seems like it's always getting in the way of seatberlts, etc.


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

I bought a round-top wood chest (bare wood that I stained myself) and lined it with green felt. This is my holster chest. It has all my holsters in it, from western rigs for my Blackhawks, to all my concealment holsters. This chest sits on top of my safe and looks good.
For each of my guns I have a Don Hume 721, plus I have a pocket holster for my snubby, and a couple of Uncle Mikes IWB holsters. The Don Hume holsters, with a really good belt from The Beltman work great for me.


----------

